# Which PPI meds have helped people??



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi folks:Looking for feedback on which PPI's have helped people. I was on Prevacid for a year, it helped pretty well, maybe a little less effective later on, but then I involuntarily went off of it due to prescription coverage baloney-it had to be pre-certed and this back & forth stuff went on, and I gave up and decided to try Prilosec OTC, which my pharmacy said was basically the same difference. So 9 months I've been taking it, and it does seem to work as well. I have had some recent nightime episodes of reflux, and I add a nightime dose sometimes, although this can get costly. Well, my RX coverage just changed, and lo and behold, it looks like prescription PPI,s are covered with no pre-cert hassles! So I definitely want to look into going back on an RX one. What PPI's have people found helpful? Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

Chuckling here-first reply is from myself!I've been doing some research, and it seems that there are subtle differences here and there-but in general as best as I can tell, all PPI's are thought to be similarly effective. Obviously which one works with a particular person I'm sure varies on an individual basis. I've been doing pretty well with the Prilosec OTC, and have discovered that generic prescription Prilosec is available through my new prescription plan, including a twice a day dose. Right now, taking OTC twice a day is actually at least four to five times the cost of going through my new RX plan, as a twice a day dose on my plan costs the same as a once a day dose. It's ludicrous to pay something like $50 or more a month, when I can get a prescription for $10, and hopefully a stronger dose anyway. I'm willing to try the generic, and still can go to a brand name PPI if needed, which would still be less than half the cost of what I'm paying now.


----------

